# Meet the cousins (part 2 of "Meet my brother...")



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2006)

1. 





This is my nephews' "big cousin", i.e. my own son Florian (17)

2.




OK, do you still need to know who this is? 'course not, hm? 

3.




Sabine and Emily, shortly before they continued their journey home

4.




A funny one of Florian and Tom, Tom all the while trying to appear tall by getting on his toes for the photo, with Florian pushing him down to his real size again 

5.




Florian, Tom and Julian POSING!

6.




All four boys (three of them brothers, one their cousin) posing

I don't see my brother and family that often, so I felt like taking their pics and sharing with you.


----------



## Alison (Jul 23, 2006)

I love #3, much more than a snapshot! The story with #4 is great, too! I wish my brother would have some children


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2006)

I agree, Alison: Sabine and Emily are the best of friends when they meet even though Emily is so much younger than Sabine and Sabine might put her off as a "wee girl", but doesn't. She finds her little cousin "so cute", actually . She was even cuter when she still only had her baby teeth ... she's always had those big blue eyes!


----------



## digital flower (Aug 6, 2006)

What a good looking group. What kind of cameras do they have?


----------



## Alex06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Aww, #3 is so sweet! Thanks for sharing.:hug::


----------

